# BLISSFIELD, MI: "Zeus" 4 yr old B&T Boy - Needs a Home Now!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Zeus was e-mailed to me by a rescue friend who has a Facebook friend needing to rehome their German Shepherd. Zeus and his family currently live in Blissfield, MI.*

*Zeus was originally rescued from a pound in Indiana with the intent of training him to work as a K9 dog as he was said to have high energy and good ball drive. When they went to pull him, they found he was emaciated, skiddish and acted as if he had been abused. They were going to leave him, but because of the conditions, could not do it and pulled him.*

*He lived with the police chief for awhile, but his wife could not handle his high energy. The current owner agreed to take him for awhile until a suitable home or foster could be found for him or until he would return to the chief, but that never happened. The current owner says he has calmed down quite a bit, but still has a lot of energy and a bit of separation anxiety, which causes him to pace. He is housebroken but has occasional accidents in the house, especially when left by himself, but has never been destructive.*

*The current owner says Zeus knows German commands and listens well when calm. He loves to play ball and go for walks, and walks well on a leash. He seems to prefer women and children. There is a new baby in the family and the current owner is not able to give Zeus the time and attention he deserves and would like to find him a good new home. *

*My rescue friend said the current owner agreed to post her name and number and she has also advised her of the proper steps to take to find Zeus a good new home.*

*I do not have any further information about Zeus, the current owner, or the situation and I cannot answer any questions. If you'd like to know more or give Zeus a new home, please contact the current owner, Meghan at 517-403-6431. She and her family live in Blissfield, MI which is about 15 miles north of the MI/OH border, just north of Toledo along Rt. 23.*

*ZEUS*


----------



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

We're going to meet with Zeus' family this week.....hoping he and our GSD (Zeus, oddly enough) get along..we'd love to have him in our pack!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

This is so sad! He is so handsome, I hope he gets the proper home that he needs.


----------



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

We picked Zeus up today.....WOW is he beautiful....well trained and an absolute gentleman.

We're in the process now of introducing him to our "pack"......it's gonna take some time, but he's gonna be fine!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Great deal. Thanks for rescuing and we'll be looking forward to updates along the way.
Oh, and pictures, lots of pictures.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

That's awesome news, fast93!! Thank you for adopting this gorgeous boy!


----------



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Zeus is our second rescue.....oddly enough...the first one is named Zeus as well.

I'll have pics up soon.

Oh, and I NEED to mention...the foster family that had him are some good people..this is one well adjusted dog.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!!! :happyboogie:*


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

fast93 said:


> We picked Zeus up today.....WOW is he beautiful....well trained and an absolute gentleman.
> 
> We're in the process now of introducing him to our "pack"......it's gonna take some time, but he's gonna be fine!


I am so happy to hear this story has a good outcome. Didn't you say you have another GSD named Zeus too? Will you keep them both with the same name?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yay for Zeus! Both of them


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for giving Zeus the second a forever home.


----------



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Stella's Mom said:


> I am so happy to hear this story has a good outcome. Didn't you say you have another GSD named Zeus too? *Will you keep them both with the same name?*


Well, we've decided that the new guy gets to keep the name, while the older dog will be called by his "pet" name, Bug. 

Everything is smoothing out now, with everyone getting along well. He's been accepted by the little dogs and every day gets better with the other Shepherd.

Zeus is VERY well behaved. He knows and follows the primary commands (in German) and also responds to hand signals.......it's really quite cool to see. 

We're really happy he's here!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

fast93 said:


> Well, we've decided that the new guy gets to keep the name, while the older dog will be called by his "pet" name, Bug.
> 
> Everything is smoothing out now, with everyone getting along well. He's been accepted by the little dogs and every day gets better with the other Shepherd.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I think Bug is a cute name for the other dude. So glad that everyone is blending in well together. It is not always easy to assimilate new pets into your home.


----------

